# My Largest Band Saw, The Wood-Mizer LT40 HD Portable



## GaryK

Now that's a bandsaw!


----------



## boboswin

Nice machine Ron. 
How do you handle pitch build up on a production tool like that?

Bob


----------



## TreeBones

I use water to keep the blade clean and cool, around 10 gallons an hour. Some operators will add soap, pinesol or similar additives to the watter to help but for me water works just fine.


----------



## RobS

Impressive operation. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Obi

I should be up there within the next month to do this small burl. I'll call you or e-mail you.


----------



## rikkor

Quite the bandsaw. I like the pic with the rainbow.


----------



## RobG

That is a very sweet operation. Thanks for sharing. Maybe one of these days I can park one of those out behind my shop!!


----------



## Tomcat1066

NICE! I definitely need to find someone with one of those! The place I'm moving to has an oak tree that really needs to come down, but I'd like to find someone who can turn it into lumber for me to build with.


----------



## decoustudio

Oh, would I love to have one of these babies….......or you as a neighbor. Either would work.

Thanks for the writeup, I'm still saving my pennies, and when the kids are out of college, maybe then. I have about 16 years to go.

thanks for writing this up.


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for this review.

I watched a demo of this saw at an logging show quite a few years ago, when it first came out.

The inventor of it was the demonstrator. I've always wanted one.

At the time it a little under $1500.

A little to much for my wallet.


----------



## fred4999

Hello again Treebones,

I too have a Wood-Mizer LT40HDG24 that I bought new in 1997. I cannot say enough about the mill and the folks at Wood-Mizer. It is a great machine. What few things that needed fixing I was able to do it myself in the middle of the woods with some occaisional troubleshooting tech (at no cost) help from Wood-Mizer.

I agree about keeping it simple, if I were to buy a new one, it would be basically the same machine.


----------



## mpientka

A thorough review. Thanks


----------



## chuckyb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzrxHjCRpJE<<< If you all like that you might also like this fella's mill, it's a set of 3d plans he has for a mill he built. He has others available also and everything is free with measurements ect. also advice.


----------



## Guest




----------

